# d'ores et déjà



## becval

qusiera saber si *d'ores et déjà* es igual a *dès maintenant*??? y si es que se puede usar como sinonimos en cualquier contexto?  merci


----------



## IsaSol

*Esto es lo que acabo de encontrar en  Wikipedia:*
De _ore_ (« maintenant ») venant du latin _hora_ (« l’heure », « le moment »), et de _déjà_ qui renforce l’idée de persistance. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/
*

 Locution adverbiale*

*d’ores et déjà* /dɔʁ.ze.de.ʒa/

Désormais, dorénavant, dès à présent, déjà. _Une multitude de preuves atteste que le changement climatique est *d’ores et déjà* en cours._
Significa _a partir de ahora y en adelante_. Dès maintenant...no està mal, mejor dicho: _Désormais_ o _a partir de maintenant._


----------



## shaky

Quelle est la différence? 
Merci!!


----------



## josepbadalona

para mí d'ores et déjà es ahora, ya, con respecto al pasado y al presente
mientras que dorénavant es (de ahora) en adelante, con respecto al futuro


----------



## mickaël

Salut,

Je dirais que *d'ores et déjà** veut dire *à présent* (ahora), et *dorénavent* signifie plutôt *à l'avenir* (en adelante).

* D'ores et déjà, est peu vieilli et s'emploie plutôt en littérature.

Saludos


----------



## shaky

D'accord. Oui, maintenant je me souviens qu'une prof me l'avait expliqué une fois... Merci beaucoup!


----------



## papyzen

Bonjour,

me parece que *d'ores et déjà* significa simplemente *déjà*.
Dorénavant = à partir de maintenant


----------



## /Latingirl/

Dorénavant est la même chose que désormais....que je sache!


----------



## shaky

D'accord! Merci à tous!!


----------



## abril507

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
le clip pour cette chanson s’inscrit d’ores, et déjà dans la histoire de la vidéo...


----------



## pierrot_pampa

La virgule est mal placée, a priori. L'expression est "d'ores et déjà", elle signifie "dès à présent", "désormais", le "d'ores" renforce le sens de "déjà".
**** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## janpol

dès maintenant
Il ne faut pas de virgule entre "d'ores" et "et déjà"


----------



## abril507

Boh! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## mesie

De acuerdo con janpol y pierrot pampa


----------



## Tyccon

oui, d'ores et déjà signifie "déjà"... et indique quelque chose qui souvent devait arriver, et qui a déjà commencé il y a peu de temps. L'expression indique aussi l'existence d'un continuité, la chose a commencé mais ne s'arrête pas.


----------



## anasusa

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
¿Cómo traduciríais esto?

"Le débat ne fait que commencer autour de l'application de ce texte, qui a créé une importante fracture au sein de la classe politique américaine. 

Quatorze États fédérés ont *d’ors* et déjà annoncé qu'ils l'attaquaient en justice pour inconstitutionnalité."

... Catorce estados federados han (de hecho), anunciado ya, que denunciaran ante la justicia por inconstitucionalidad.

Un saludo.


----------



## VRF

Hola Anasusa

"d'ors" forma parte de la expresión "d'ors et déjà", que significaría algo así como "ya desde este momento". No obstante, la traducción más habitual es "ya": "catorce estados ya han anunciado..."

Si realmente quieres traducir ese matiz de énfasis, puedes poner algo así como "catorce estados ya han por lo de pronto anunciado....", aunque a mí personalmente no me gusta demasiado y prescindiría de ello. 

Igual a alguien se le ocurre otra sugerencia


----------



## bib76

mickaël said:


> Salut,
> 
> Je dirais que *d'ores et déjà** veut dire *à présent* (ahora), et *dorénavent* signifie plutôt *à l'avenir* (en adelante).
> 
> * D'ores et déjà, est peu vieilli et s'emploie plutôt en littérature.
> 
> Saludos



Pas vraiment littéraire. Disons moins usité que les autres expressions.
Ce cheval est d'ores et déjà prêt à bien figurer dans la course (je te rejoins donc sur à présent).


----------



## anasusa

Merci beaucoup pour la réponse.
Una duda. ¿Está mal escrito "d' ors et déjà", porque en la mayor parte de este hilo escriben "d' ores et déjà"? 
El texto donde lo encontré venía como lo puse.
¿Qué me decis?
Saludos...


----------



## VRF

Se escribe en réalidad "*d'ores et déjà*". 

No obstante, parece que hay ciertas variantes ortográficas bastantes habituales como "dors et déjà", "d'ors et déjà" o "dores et déjà", que no están todavía (que yo sepa) reconocidas.


----------



## bib76

Hola Anasusa.
Ce lien http://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/d%E2%80%99ors_et_d%C3%A9j%C3%A0 t'explique que c'est possible de l'écrire de cette façon, mais j'attire ton attention sur le côté rarissime de cette tournure. Sauf si tu travailles sur des textes du 19è siècle !


----------



## VRF

Chère Bib76,

Pourtant je crois que l'Académie de la Langue ne reconnaît que "d'ores et déjà".


----------



## mesie

Hola,
Para mí "_Quatorze États fédérés ont *d’ors* et déjà annoncé_" significa simplemente "_han anunciado *ya*_". 
Creo que es lo más directo y sencillo.


----------



## eklir

Tengo una duda sobre esta traducción, no sé si he captado bien los tiempos que marca esta expresión un tanto anacrónica, il me semble.


*L'entreprise se réserve le droit de modifier la commande dirigée au Fournisseur D?ORES ET DÉJÀ supportés et justifiés par le Fournisseur.*



*La empresa se reserva el derecho de modificar el pedido dirigido al Proveedor siempre y cuando se haga cargo de los gastos generados desde ese momento, sufragados y justificados previamente por el Proveedor. *


----------



## passiflore

eklir said:


> *D?ORES ET DÉJÀ *
> *siempre y cuando *


Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sûr que vous ayez lu ce qui précède et qui vous donne pourtant la bonne solution.


Passiflore


----------



## eklir

Sí, sí lo he leído, pero hay tantas opciones que pensé que esta sería la más adecuada (claro que con muchas dudas, de ahí la consulta, jeje)


----------

